

Arch Linux vs. Gentoo Linux - rohshall
http://emergelinux.tumblr.com/post/17069173666/arch-linux-vs-gentoo-linux-a-brief-comparison-distro

======
cobolorum
Arch is less annoying than Gentoo when it comes to package management. I don't
say that lightly. I think that the power of emerge is quite respectable. I
like that Gentoo gives me a lot of control over package builds and whatnot. I
also like the endless tweaking abilities of Gentoo. However, the Gentoo repos
are marred by package masking that gets ingratiatingly annoying. I think that
Arch has a great balance between power and ease of use... especially in
comparison to Gentoo.

Honestly though, I prefer Slackware.

~~~
rohshall
What I find appealing about Gentoo is its documentation. One of the best
documentation on a Linux distro. Arch is very well documented too. I switched
to Arch from Fedora and happy with it. But on one of my netbooks, I plan to
use Gentoo, in spite of the scary tales of huge compilation time. I checked
out Slackware. Its documentation is sparse. I can conclude that it is not for
non-expert users like me.

